# Pokemon Anti-Virus



## Nanakisan (May 3, 2010)

I found this and thought i should share it.
Heh i can bet the geeks here will get a laugh from it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqAfd1tY1GU&feature=related


----------



## Seething (May 3, 2010)

Brilliance.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 3, 2010)

Lol. 
That's pretty funny.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Joeyyy (May 3, 2010)

that was good lol


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Thats the most I have laughed all day.


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2010)

That was great.


----------



## Garreth (May 3, 2010)

Truth. I wonder why norton wasn't on that list.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Truth. I wonder why norton wasn't on that list.



Desu.


----------



## Nanakisan (May 4, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Truth. I wonder why norton wasn't on that list.



Norton isn't even worth mention for their release of 360


----------

